# APPLIANCE REPAIR



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

I loaded to many of my hunting clothes in the washing machine tonite and now it will not spin the clothes out . I took all of the clothes out and still doesn't work . Can someone recommend an appliance repair person ?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

did you smell any burning smell?? The belt may have burnt/busted off.. Get someone to tilt the washer up and look under it to see if it's still intact..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wld1985 (11/9/2008)*did you smell any burning smell?? The belt may have burnt/busted off.. Get someone to tilt the washer up and look under it to see if it's still intact..


I was going to say the same thing. Check the belt. It's easy and cheap to fix. Now if you burnt up the transmission, that's another story and problem.

Here are some tips from this website: http://www.repairclinic.com/0047_11.asp

<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=3 width=327 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=327 height=21><UL>[/list]<DIV align=left><A name=Level1_3>*It doesn't spin*</A></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=327 height=21>If your washer won't spin, check these:

It doesn't pump or spin
It pumps, but doesn't spin
It spins only with the lid closed
</TD></TR></TR><TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=327 height=21><DIV align=left><A name=Level2_6>It doesn't pump or spin</A></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=327 height=21>If it doesn't pump water out or spin, check to see if the motor is running, then proceed as follows:

<UL><LI>If the motor is running, your washer probably has a frozen pump pulley or a broken pump belt. To check the pulley, remove the pump from the washer and try to rotate the pulley manually. If it doesn't turn freely--if it's frozen or stiff--replace it. If the pump belt is broken or looks quite worn, replace it--but be sure to check the pump pulley before you change the belt. 

<LI>If the motor isn't running, the lid switch may be defective. If so, the washing machine can't spin and may not function at all. The switch is inside the washing machine main housing near the door frame. Often you have to raise or open the top or front of the washing machine to get to the switch. If it's defective, you need to replace it. 

</LI>[/list]</TD></TR></TR><TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=327 height=21><UL>[/list]<DIV align=left><A name=Level2_7>It pumps, but doesn't spin</A></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=327 height=21>If your washer pumps out the water but doesn't spin, check these:

<UL><LI>The lid switch may be defective. If it is, the washing machine doesn't spin. The switch is inside the washing machine main housing near the door frame. Often you have to raise or open the top or front of the washing machine to get to the switch. If it's defective, you need to replace it. 

<LI>The motor coupler may be broken. Many Whirlpool®-manufactured washers use a small, relatively inexpensive motor coupling. It's plastic and rubber and is mounted to the shaft of the motor on one side, and to the transmission on the other. Over time, the coupler wears out and fails. You may need to replace it.

<LI>A belt may be broken. Many washing machines have one or two belts. If a belt is broken or badly worn, you need to replace it with a genuine belt from the manufacturer. (Some washing machine belts are designed with special characteristics not found in automotive belts.)

<LI>The clutch may be worn. If your washer is a GE, it may use a clutch to come up to the proper spin speed. As the clutch wears out, it may prevent the unit from spinning well or at all. If the clutch is worn, you need to replace it. For this job, you probably want to hire a qualified appliance repair technician.

<LI>The drive motor may be defective. Many washer brands use a reversing motor. For agitation the motor runs in one direction, for spinning and draining, the other. It's possible for a motor to burn out in one direction and continue to operate in the other. If this happens, you need to replace the entire motor. 

<LI>The transmission may not be shifting properly. Older washers produced by Whirlpool® have a transmission with an electro-mechanical shifter. If the shifter becomes even partially defective, the unit may drain the water but not spin. This is a complex system, if your washer has a shifter problem, you may want to hire a qualified appliance repair technician to repair it.

<LI>The spin bearing or basket drive may be worn or seized. These components allow the inner tub to spin freely inside the outer tub. When this is the problem, you usually hear a loud sound during the spin cycle. Call a qualified appliance repair technician.

</LI>[/list]</TD></TR></TR><TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=327 height=21><UL>[/list]<DIV align=left><A name=Level2_8>It spins only with the lid closed</A></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=327 height=21>For safety, washing machines are made so that they spin only with the lid closed. The lid switch prevents the spinning action when the lid is up.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

I should have mentioned this a fairley new front load washing machine with the dryer stacked on top . It will not be easy for me to tilt over and check the belt .


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Check with sears on their product protection plan. 800-469-4663. They have a plan you buy for 1 year. 130 bucks is what I paid for the fridge. If it is under 10 years old, they will cover it. Plan covers everything including maintenance call. Get the plan today and call tomorrow.Plan already paid for my stuff. Compressor, relay capacitor, and filter on my fridge.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

i know some have a coupler that drive them its like 12 bucks at the appliace store if your good at putting things back together its a snap i did mine in about 20 minutes good luck


----------

